#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

* *  


            ..
      ..
       ..
         ..
              ..
           ..
        ..
         !!
           ..
                  ..
         !!
               ..!!
                ..
              ..

  
 
  
 
*   ..*  
 
  
 
                  ..
         !!
             ..!!
               ..
           ..
             100  ..
    ..!!
          ..
      ..  
 
  
 
*   ..*  
 
  
 
* ..
           ....
    :  ,  ,   
          ..


      .*    

** 
 
             .

   50   500 
 :      ӡ                                  .              .   
 
               ɡ   .               .   
 
 *               .*   
 
*              ʡ      .*  
**  
 
               .
      ..        .
            .
     ɡ                   40        ..
     30 
     20 
     10    .   
 
            Ρ
       .
       40        :
" ..    "..  ..!!
  30      :
" ..    "..  ..!!
   20      :
" ..    "..  ..!!
  10      :
" ..    "..  ..!!   
 
       :
" ..    ".   
 
*  ."    ߅  ".*   
 
*       ....     *   
 
   ** 

 
  
 
                              ɡ                              !  
 
     :           ȿ   
 
  :                       .   
 
   -  і  ..                                   .        -      ǡ                                  ߡ        .  
 
   ..        !  


 
   
** 
 
  
 
   
 
   
 
   
 
 
  
 
 
  
 
   
 
      .  
 
                  .   
 
   
 
                       ѡ  
 
        ,     ȡ  
 
             ɡ  
 
   
 
          .  
 
             ɡ  
 
   
 
      ,            ǡ  
  See More:

----------


## Mohamed

ݺ      ʡ       ɡ       Ѻ         . 
*   ء  ɡ  ա          ѡ         ա         ɡ   ɡ    ɡ    ɡ    - -.* 
     ȡ    ߡ  ߺ      .
                     ա      . 
*            ߡ        Ǻ    ѡ                    .* 
*  ȡ         ϡ        ɺ               ȡ        ϡ     ɺ                                 .*

----------

